# Getting to know the Kiddy members!



## SlateGal (Sep 4, 2003)

Hi, this is Slategal,
I just wanted to get to know who all the kid members of this site are.


----------



## Brodie (Sep 4, 2003)

ummmmm do teens count or do u mean like kid, kid say 11?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2003)

In february im 14


----------



## roadkill5000 (Sep 4, 2003)

I am 15


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 4, 2003)

I am 15 aswell


----------



## Brodie (Sep 4, 2003)

I am 16 in 7 days  YAY me drivers licence


----------



## Alexahnder (Sep 4, 2003)

i'm 14


----------



## sobrien (Sep 4, 2003)

me 13


----------



## poppets (Sep 4, 2003)

Iam 9years old. from poppet..................I am 7 years old from moppet 

Ps they are not up at this hour~ wattso


----------



## SlateGal (Sep 5, 2003)

Well i'm 15 as well. So i suppose it does count for teenagers, or else there would just be moppet and poppet having a conversation with themselves. So where does everyone come from? What schools do they go to?


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 5, 2003)

im at sydney and go to cromer high


----------



## Brodie (Sep 5, 2003)

I am in Darwin and go to Kormilda College


----------



## SlateGal (Sep 5, 2003)

Well i'm in Sydney and i go to Mount Saint Joseph. What about you Poppet?
So tell me a little about yourself everyone!


----------



## Brodie (Sep 5, 2003)

Well
I like long walks on the beach
my last g/f died in a car accident
I am looking for commitment
I have red hair and green eyes
I am a student

HAHAAHA :lol: jj
ermmmmmm i like herps hehehe, and all wildlife stuffs basically, and i volunteer once a fortnight at my local wildlife park


----------



## Simo (Sep 5, 2003)

Well, I'm in Melbourne (my got it's freezing down here lately).
I'm into woodwork, environmental studies, you know, all that stuff.
I love cars and bikes(at the moment mountain bikes)
There you have it.
My life.
lol just kidding
Oh yea, I'm almost 14


----------



## Brodie (Sep 5, 2003)

ohhh mountian bikes eh simo - me 2 its my sport  do you ride yourself?


----------



## wattso (Sep 5, 2003)

poppets go to local school, i'd rather not broadcast that kind of info but slategal


----------



## sobrien (Sep 6, 2003)

Yea Brodie, i do a little bit. BMX used to be my thing a few years ago, but now I'm getting into Mountain biking. I'm also doing the great Victorian Bike Ride.
Simon
PS Simo is sobrien, my account wasn't working up stairs so i now have two.


----------



## maddie (Sep 6, 2003)

aaaaayyyyyy! 16 in one month! go 2 skool.. 
over and out


----------



## Simo (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey maddie, welcome to the site!


----------



## SlateGal (Sep 11, 2003)

lol,
what kind of reptiles does everyone own?


----------



## Brodie (Sep 11, 2003)

monitors and a python


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 11, 2003)

i own pythons atm


----------



## ackie (Sep 11, 2003)

i am 15, i go to McCarthy catholic college
reptiles (obviously)
i like motorbikes
rugby league
fishn 
cars
ect


----------



## SlateGal (Sep 17, 2003)

What kind of reptiles does everyone have?


----------



## dv8croc (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi , I'm Nick , I am 8 and really like reptiles and riding my bike , I have a children's python called Wilson and my Mum has some snakes and a crocodile . Sometimes at my mum's work I get to hatch out baby crocs , its cool . I'd like to breed my own snakes soon. It would be cool to talk to some other kids on here too . --  Nick


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2003)

I like to sk8 i have blonde hair now it gust got died in a few days its gunna be pitch black. i have a childrni a stimpsoni a coaslal and a few beardies and a eastern water i breed native and exotic birds and i have about 80 breeding female mice and i want a ferret to go rabbiting i do crazy stuff and a teacher called mr evers i made him go insane and he refuses to teach me hahahahah i go to red bend college and i used to ride a bike but it snapped and i breakdance i can olny do the worm cause i suck


----------



## Morelia_man (Sep 17, 2003)

my name is charles and i am 15 years of age, i keep 5 NT carpet pythons and 1 childrens python, one central bearded dragon, one common blue tongue and a northern longneck turtle. tomorrow i will be going to get my NT form banded/brown tree snakes and am very excited. i have been interested in reptiles for a while now and first attempted to breed NT's this year but so far have failed my only experience with reptiles is keeping them at home and doing my year ten work experiance down at the NT wildife park in the reptile division. 
both my parents arn't to crash hot on me keeping snakes so them letting me get these bts is a real surprise. i breed my own mice/rats/crickets to feed my reptiles. i have about 50 mice atm and am looking to get more as i am running low on food.
i enjoy playing volleyball and have represented the NT for this sport. i also played basketball for a while and vice captined the NT side in this sport aswell. i also enjoy sk8boarding but up here i feel it is just to hot to sk8. 
thats all i have to say about me so lets here what everyone else has to say.
p.s today i got a haircut


----------



## poppets (Sep 17, 2003)

hi nick you are lucky are baby crocodiles dangerous do they bite you from poppet


----------



## sobrien (Sep 19, 2003)

Well, I keep 3 blue tongues, 1 central bearded dragon and one proserpine carpet python. I'm itching to get more and breed them but my parents reckon we don't have enough room!
Damn nation lol
I'm into basketball, mountain biking, drawing but most of all REPTILES lol
Thats about all i have to say apart from, well done slate gal, this is a great forum!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2003)

I am also now a scorpian keeper and im extending my mouse popuklation further i have 30 somthing tubs with females with babies at the moment plus building more shelves cause im keeping more females so i will always have about 50 tubs with females with babies at a time waen a litter and put a big female in one


----------



## SlateGal (Sep 21, 2003)

lol


----------



## SlateGal (Sep 21, 2003)

Well that's cetainly an onteresting collection of pets.I was a mouse breeder about a year ago. At one stage we had about 150 mice. It was so hectic with school work and everything, because taking care of the mice aould take up about 2 hrs of the school day. So do you sell the mice to snake keepers?


----------



## SlateGal (Sep 21, 2003)

incase anyones wonderin what kinb of reptiles i own, i have 2 female and 1 male diamond python. 2 Olives, one of each sex. I also breed bunnies. I have 5 rabbits, 3 females and 2 males. At the moment i have 9 babies. Dad also breeds rats, but i'm not much into them!


----------



## +Gecko~Gaze+ (Nov 6, 2003)

Lol! I am 13, 14 in may 31st. Only have a beardie and intergrade, hope to get a centrailian, NT water python, diamonds. What are olives like slategal? Your really lucky to have a dad who loves reptiles...Stuck with parents with a major dislike...


----------



## python_guy44 (Nov 6, 2003)

these lil rabbits wouldnt be snake fodder would they slategal............


----------



## ackie (Nov 6, 2003)

cool ppl, i keep 1 male brown tree snake, a yellow faced whipsnke, 1 female diamond, 1 male darin carpet, 1 ridge tailed monitor, 3 eastern beardies, 1 eastern bluey, bout 100 mice and sum birds. I used to keep scorpians and spiders and stuff but now they are just seen as monitor food. I also keep a KX80, i has a 7-8 litre tank and can move at speeds of around 95km per hour and would hav to be one of my favourite pets


----------



## bkgone (Nov 30, 2003)

i got a kx125 i love it


----------



## bkgone (Nov 30, 2003)

though soon im gunna get a yamaha 426 oh im 16 17 next year


----------



## Tommo (Nov 30, 2003)

im 14 and i have a young bearded dragon and a blue tounge lizard. i live in darwinand i go to St Johns College. one of my teachers is a snake catcher and he caught a baby olivepython for our science lab  .


----------



## Belinda (Nov 30, 2003)

As in a pet for the science lab? Or to do a lesson on it..Not sure but isnt that illegal?


----------



## jake0476 (Nov 30, 2003)

Warilla high school in wollongong has a reptile programe fully licenced they have blueys,water dragons, beardies, jackys and a few other types of lizards..... i bought a couple of blueys there a while back


----------



## Tommo (Nov 30, 2003)

its legal...i hope. im pretty sure that he has the right permits. we are keeping it as a pet. we also have a tank full of red claw yabbies, tadpoles and in the last tank we have 2 young barramundi.


----------



## Belinda (Nov 30, 2003)

Nope...It's illegal. Taking reptiles from the wild is one big No No!


----------



## _popp_ (Nov 30, 2003)

Once again belinda you are wrong,he said he is from the N.T where you are able to rescue & keep animals.


----------



## Belinda (Nov 30, 2003)

Oh! I didnt read that bit....Lol...Sorry


----------



## Brodie (Nov 30, 2003)

actually it is illegal to rescue animals up here..... You need permits to collect any protected wildlife and there is only one licenced snake relocator...in the Darwin region - Ben Wright...... SO i am assuming ure teacher has a collection permit instead tommo?!


----------



## Belinda (Nov 30, 2003)

HA HA! I was right in one way or another.... Lol


----------



## _popp_ (Nov 30, 2003)

What are you going on about brodie,isnt snakes nt in the N.T,the rescue & put them onlicence so how is it illegal if you have a permit.


----------



## Brodie (Nov 30, 2003)

hahaha sorry dude thats what i was trying to say hahaha sorry....


----------



## Tommo (Dec 4, 2003)

he has a collection permit and it is not illegel to rescue all reptiles up here. i called the wildlife park afew years ago and asked about it because my dogs had attacked a young blue tounge. they said that it is legal to collect some of our more common lizards. the blue tounge survived and is still my pet. he still has the scar on his back.


----------



## wattso (Dec 5, 2003)

Just curious Belinda, is mum or Dad a police person??


----------



## Tommo (Dec 6, 2003)

anyway it doesnt matter if its illegal because im not the one who will get in trouble


----------



## Brodie (Dec 6, 2003)

haha thats the way!!! wish we had snakes here at kormilda.... although i did catch a v.indicus on the bottom oval last year ... and have seen heeps of v.gouldii


----------



## ackie (Dec 7, 2003)

to tell ya the truth i couldnt giv a flyin f*$k if rescuing a reptile is illegal. Seriously, if sum NPWS officer asked me about rescuing a snake or lizard, i am sure that they would rather the reptile survive...or i would tell em to get stuffed.


----------



## Parko (Dec 7, 2003)

Thats the spirit ackie! Tell the fascists to go take a flying F$%K at a rolling donut! :lol:


----------



## Belinda (Dec 7, 2003)

Go ackie! I would do the same thing....And I have done it before. If there is a reptile, or any animal for that matter is in trouble, Im not going to wait for an hour for WIRES to come and rescue it, venomous or not.


----------



## Tommo (Dec 7, 2003)

and think about it, when was it the last time they raided your house for rescued animals. chances are you can get away with it


----------



## Belinda (Dec 7, 2003)

Shhhh.....I think you are giving people ideas...


----------

